# Suche Programm zum erstellen von Schaltplänen mit Simulation



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

Moin,

Suche Programm zum erstellen von Schaltplänen mit Simulationssoftware.

Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich sowas runterladen kann???

Mfg Günny

 :?:


----------



## bgischel (30 Januar 2005)

Hallo Günny,

vielleicht ein wenig googeln und das passende raussuchen...?

Grüße
Bernd


----------

